# Donnatal & Desipramine



## jesselle (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought I was in the clear after being on Desipramine for a while... but still would get the occasional episode (granted I've been through severe stomach pain since I was in junior high). Well, for the past week I've been having stomach cramps with nausea (which nausea isn't usually as prevalent w/my IBS) and diarrhea. After thinking maybe something else was going on, my doctor said I was just having a flare-up. Not that that was much relief, but he prescribed Donnatal. Has anyone had luck with this? So far, I take it whenever the pain starts coming on and it's started to help, but is this something I can keep around on a regular basis?? I mean, I want my semi-normal life back... I fear doing anything that I may have an attack during. I haven't heard much about Donnatal and wanted some others input.


----------

